# 80lb land based rod.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Built an 80lb rod for my 12/0. 7'6" overall. White blank with red and blue wraps and gold trim. Poly cord butt wrap with a Turks head at the base. Re used #4 butt off a pen trolling rod that got scraped (new). Alps guides with roller tip. No dec. wrap because I didn't want the hassle of damaging it when I replace the cord.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good


----------

